# 2018 Chevy Cruze Premier radio question



## autumnstine (Jul 14, 2021)

Does anyone know if you can put the newer version of my link in the 2018 cruzes? I have done some research and the display screen is 7" in my cruze and there is a 7" display screen for the equinox for example and I am wondering if there is anyway I could put that one in my car. It seems the shape is a little off but I can't stand the older version of MyLink and would love to have the newer version.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

autumnstine said:


> Does anyone know if you can put the newer version of my link in the 2018 cruzes? I have done some research and the display screen is 7" in my cruze and there is a 7" display screen for the equinox for example and I am wondering if there is anyway I could put that one in my car. It seems the shape is a little off but I can't stand the older version of MyLink and would love to have the newer version.


I would say it's not likely. People are struggling to put replacement screens from the Cruzes back in the Cruze as they all seem to be VIN locked. Not saying impossible but probably not very likely with the way GM set these things up.


----------

